# Newbie from Ohio



## Cmhchic40 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've had an account for awhile, but never posted much. Primarily I would like to be able to sell my gently used cosmetics. I hope to meet many of you soon. God bless.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi! I'm in OH too!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## n_c (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## starbucksmocha (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## nunu (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## atwingirl (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Dezi Lu (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello there!


----------



## anje1013 (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello


----------



## Cmhchic40 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_Hi! I'm in OH too!_

 
Woohoo, another Buckeye! Are you in central OH? That is where I am located.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jul 22, 2009)

Northwest OH here! In the midst of a cornfield. *sigh*  It's SO small!! What about you?


----------



## Cmhchic40 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_Northwest OH here! In the midst of a cornfield. *sigh* It's SO small!! What about you?_

 
I'm down in Columbus, in the middle of a freeway LOL.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 22, 2009)

to Specktra!!


----------



## makeba (Jul 22, 2009)

hey fellow ohioan!!!! i am in akron.  welcome!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## nmurray880 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm from Ohio to....welcome


----------



## nmurray880 (Aug 13, 2014)

lol just noticed the year I'm a sleepy mama....oops hehe


----------

